
Simcoin – A Docker-Based Blockchain Simulation Framework - simonmulser
https://github.com/simonmulser/simcoin
======
speps
Semantics I know but should be called "CoinSim" and not "SimCoin". At first, I
thought it was a physics simulation running on Ethereum, but it's a coin
simulation framework.

~~~
lukevers
I thought it was a coin based on the game "The Sims" or "Sim City". I was
pretty disappointed when I saw it was not.

------
tlrobinson
I’m a little surprised we haven’t seen more simulations done to support “big
block” and “small block” positions in the Bitcoin scaling debate. Or have
there been some?

~~~
ringaroundthetx
How many simulations would you like, we already know large blocks propogate
fine and at some point they will introduce orphans to a less optimized part of
the network

~~~
tlrobinson
> a less optimized part of the network

To me that reads "smaller miners", which means further centralization of
mining.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
yes, and so does orphans

~~~
hybridsole
But it doesn't mean they propagate "fine" if it pushes smaller participants
off the network. That is exactly what cryptos like Bitcoin are trying to
avoid.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
I didn't take a stance at all.

I said exactly what would happen and that the tests exist.

------
krosaen
I think it'd be worth marketing this as 'multi-node' somehow, otherwise the
docker piece seems irrelevant. So what's cool is: you can simulate a multiple
node blockchain network (and this is technically achieved via docker).

~~~
simonmulser
or "A Blockchain-Network Simulation Framework".

------
jtwebman
Looks like this might be dead. The exchange has just a few buy orders on it
and lots of sell orders.

~~~
simonmulser
this is about the simulation framework
([https://github.com/simonmulser/simcoin](https://github.com/simonmulser/simcoin))
and not the coin simcoin.

------
0xWilliam
GRC is an amazing coin technology that integrates with BOINC for simulating
real science!

------
avip
What's simcoin/base:v1 ? I don't see it in dockerhub.

~~~
simonmulser
that is a dockerized version of the bitcoin reference implementation. you can
build it with `make build-image` (consider to use multiple threads to build
the image - check Dockerfile under code/docker).

------
progx
When starts the ICO? ;-)

~~~
simonmulser
this is an IDO - inital development offering ;)

